# Flor De Cana anyone?



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone else enjoy this rich yet inexpensive Nicaraguan rum?

It comes in a variety of vintages, all of rich are affordable, and most of which possess a very smooth, full flavor, obvious notes of Vanilla (almost like maple syrup when kept in the freezer) and sweet but only in a natural sense. 
It's a very enjoyable, sipping rum, and I'd give it my recommendation to anyone :tu


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

This is a great rum...especially for the price. Nice and smooth..great with just about any cigar. It's also cheap enough that you do not feel guilty mixing it!


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Benz_one said:


> This is a great rum...especially for the price. Nice and smooth..great with just about any cigar. It's also cheap enough that you do not feel guilty mixing it!


exactly, and if you can get it duty free it's even better

my parents live on the border so when I visit them I like to pick up a bottle


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

IMHO, one of the best Rums. Goes particularly well with a nice cigar.


----------



## LouDog (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind trying em.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

I like the brand and rate it: "Better than average".

I do sort of gripe over the 18 because the price increased in ridiculous fold a couple of years ago. It use to be a steal at under $40. Now you're doin' well if you can find it under $55.

For those into light or mixing rums* of quality*, Flor's 4 year old Extra Dry silver rum is one of a small few superior choices I've encountered in terms of the amount flavor imparted in a silver rum.

I assume it's flavor is due to the 4 years age but... still if mixing cocktails that require better flavors than than plain alcoholic fuel - this is a great choice at an outstanding price!

JMHO


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Go here for the 18 yr old @ $35: http://www.beveragewarehouse.com/search/more_info.php?item_id=6716

They've also got an outstanding collection of other rums... and they'll ship it to you unless you live in a lame state like Maryland. I stopped in the store a few weeks ago while on a business trip and could have easily blown a few hundred on booze if I didn't have to trust United's baggage handlers not to break it on the return trip.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I picked up a bottle of the 18 year old when I was at the Wine Exchange in Orange the last time I was down visiting my family. It was just under $40. I opted out on the 21 year old Centenario for $63 as it felt like I was paying for the fancy bottle and not what was in it. Sometime when I am feeling a bit more generous I would like to try the Centenario 21.

The sweetness really holds up to a nice glass of quality ice. Mmmmmm:tu


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> The sweetness really holds up to a nice glass of quality ice. Mmmmmm:tu


on ice or out of the freezer, it's like maple syrup... that'll get you drunk 

seriously though, it's the best rum I've ever treated myself to, I just want to get the word out


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

rx2010 said:


> on ice or out of the freezer, it's like maple syrup... that'll get you drunk
> 
> seriously though, it's the best rum I've ever treated myself to, I just want to get the word out


I get that maple thing you're talking about, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Decided to start off in the middle. Just bought a bottle of the Flor de Cana 7 year old to see how it goes.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> I opted out on the 21 year old Centenario for $63 as it felt like I was paying for the fancy bottle and not what was in it.


... you probably were (paying for the bottle). I think this has been covered before but the Centenario 21 refers to the Millennium and going into the 21st Century. The rum in the bottle is actually 15 years old, not 21 years old.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Chè said:


> ... you probably were (paying for the bottle). I think this has been covered before but the Centenario 21 refers to the Millennium and going into the 21st Century. The rum in the bottle is actually 15 years old, not 21 years old.


Thanks Che, that makes sense. I did not read the packaging that well. It is a very nice blue porcelain bottle though  I am actually visiting family in Orange County right now and was in the store yesterday where I bought it. As is the case I ended up buying a bottle of St. James Extra Old from Martinique and a couple of bottles of Royal Tokaji 5 puttonyos 2000. High end liquor stores have the same effect on my wallet as walk-in humidors.

-Richard


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

tzaddi said:


> Thanks Che, that makes sense. I did not read the packaging that well. It is a very nice blue porcelain bottle though  I am actually visiting family in Orange County right now and was in the store yesterday where I bought it. As is the case I ended up buying a bottle of St. James Extra Old from Martinique and a couple of bottles of Royal Tokaji 5 puttonyos 2000. High end liquor stores have the same effect on my wallet as walk-in humidors.
> 
> -Richard


Two Martinique Rhums I like that are readily available in CA are Depaz (somewhat new) and Clement VSOP. St. James' XO is good as well - the other two stoke my fire a bit more though.


----------

